# DVC Wilderness Lodge unit location???



## pcgirl54 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just booked a week thanks to a Tug sighting. Unit confirmation says 28U. Do you get the unit on the confirmation and where is 28U located for those in the know.

We are very excited about going here Halloween week. 1st time staying inside the park outside of camping at Ft Wilderness eons ago. 

Any other hints about staying here are appreciated. We don't know whether to rent a car for the week or a few days as we can be transported by Disney Magical Express from the airport. We will be going offsite at least half the week to visit family.

Anyone eaten at Boma, Shulas or Fultons on the former Empress Lilly?

Thank You


----------



## jamstew (Mar 5, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> I just booked a week thanks to a Tug sighting. Unit confirmation says 28U. Do you get the unit on the confirmation and where is 28U located for those in the know.
> 
> We are very excited about going here Halloween week. 1st time staying inside the park outside of camping at Ft Wilderness eons ago.
> 
> ...



It's not a room number. It's a unit # as dedicated when the resort was developed. Room numbers are four digits.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Jamie! Since you are on owner can you tell me more about the Villas and 2bd locations.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 5, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Thanks Jamie! Since you are on owner can you tell me more about the Villas and 2bd locations.


Ask for the pool side of the resort. Whether or not you get a pool view is not the reason, but rather this will ensure you will not get a view of the dumpster (it's true).

What size unit do you have? I ask because the 5th floor units, mostly (if not all) are dedicated 2brs. The 5th floor has vaulted ceilings, which adds a very nice "lodgey" touch. The downside of the fifth floor is it's above the atrium. The atrium section of the villas is neat and looks down on the fireplace. A special treat, IMO, is to get a room right on the atrium.

I have ate at most Disney restaurants (Fultons is one of the few I have not), and can help with any specific questions.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

the 2-bedroom are a little down from the dumpster view.

those are studios - dedicated studios.

here is link that might help you
http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=688&Itemid=229

their is a room map somewhere.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 5, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Thanks Jamie! Since you are on owner can you tell me more about the Villas and 2bd locations.



I could if I were home & had access to my own computer with my own bookmarks  There's a site that has the layout of each floor with the various size villas identified. I can post it when I get home over the weekend or early next week. There's also a "villa search" or something like that at dvcnews.com. You put in the unit size and view you're looking for, and it should give you the unit numbers. I have no idea how extensive their database is. I tested it to see if the location I wanted matched up with the layouts from the other site, which it did.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 5, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Ask for the pool side of the resort. Whether or not you get a pool view is not the reason, but rather this will ensure you will not get a view of the dumpster (it's true).
> 
> What size unit do you have? I ask because the 5th floor units, mostly (if not all) are dedicated 2brs. The 5th floor has vaulted ceilings, which adds a very nice "lodgey" touch. The downside of the fifth floor is it's above the atrium. The atrium section of the villas is neat and looks down on the fireplace. A special treat, IMO, is to get a room right on the atrium.



Shhhhh...the atrium rooms are supposed to be a secret (but I guess if the OP isn't going the same time I am, it's okay)!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 5, 2009)

Carl,I have a 2bd.

Thanks for the tips. 

I am just so excited about staying here. I am determined to have some fun in 2009 with all the gloom/doom around.  Disney can usually make that happen.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 7, 2009)

*Found the map with unit locations*

This is a really handy map to have:

http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf


----------



## JackieD (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a question about the map.  Looking at the 2 BRs (dedicated) over the atrium, has anyone seen the inside of these units 2519, 3519, 4519 are they a strange layout inside?

Thanks!!


----------



## jamstew (Apr 7, 2009)

JackieD said:


> I have a question about the map.  Looking at the 2 BRs (dedicated) over the atrium, has anyone seen the inside of these units 2519, 3519, 4519 are they a strange layout inside?
> 
> Thanks!!



I haven't seen them, but several people posted on the disboards that they were really nice. I think (but am not positive) someone said that they have two balconies.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jun 15, 2009)

We just returned from VWL and loved every minute of it except the heat and humidity.  We had a one bedroom and called member services about a month ahead and requested a 4th or 5th floor room on the lake side.  We had a peekaboo view of the lake which is more than we expected.  It was very very nice, well maintained and quiet.  We overlooked a swamp with lots of trees.  We had a car but didn't need it.  We used the bus transportation much of the time which was easy.  The bus stop is in between the villas and the lodge.  I think the side on the lake would be more quiet as there was a lot of traffic and people talking coming and going on the parking lot side.  The electric parade stops in front of the beach area every night and puts on a short show.  The pool area seemed nice but very busy and crowded.  The quiet villas pool was much less crowded.  We have eaten dinner at Boma. It was very good but I personally did not like the seasoning (personal preference).  The service was good.  The atmosphere was good.


----------



## sandcastles (Jun 15, 2009)

If you have never eaten at Boma I think it's definitely worth trying.  Their soups are my favorite items.  I would get tired of eating there very often.  We usually eat there every 3rd visit or so.


----------



## gretel (Jul 19, 2009)

*Atrium units?*

I am going to VWL in a few weeks with my mother and two sons (ages 9 and 11). Are the atrium units (ending in 19) worth requesting?  We have a dedicated two-bedroom unit. What are the views from the balconies? Does anyone have personal experience or photos?  

I'm excited to stay at VWL as this is my first time. I've previously stayed at Beach Club Villas (twice in studios) and Old Key West (one bedroom). 

Any insider tips or recommendations for dining (casual)?

jamstew and Carl D- I promise not to tell anyone!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 19, 2009)

Gretel-post when you get back about room locations as we are there Halloween. Just bought the NSSH tickets. We are waiting to book the Backstage Tour.

You are going to have so much fun.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 19, 2009)

gretel said:


> I am going to VWL in a few weeks with my mother and two sons (ages 9 and 11). Are the atrium units (ending in 19) worth requesting?  We have a dedicated two-bedroom unit. What are the views from the balconies? Does anyone have personal experience or photos?
> 
> I'm excited to stay at VWL as this is my first time. I've previously stayed at Beach Club Villas (twice in studios) and Old Key West (one bedroom).
> 
> ...




We stayed in a dedicated 2br a 2 yrs ago(we're DVC members). I didn't request anything and we ended up in a unit that had a bit of a view of the lake up on the 3rd floor.

My 8yr old loved the Whispering Canyon Cafe at VWL. Running ketchup bottles to other tables. My kids aren't into character meals(12&8), but we've covered a lot from Cali Grill to Hoop Dee Doo Review.

I just booked VWL for October for a solo trip for Food & Wine yesterday, just a month before our Thanksgiving trip in a Grand Villa at SSR.

I was told by the 8yr old: going to WDW by yourself is rude.:rofl:


----------



## gretel (Jul 20, 2009)

Twinkstarr- I've got reservations for Hoop Dee Doo (first time). I went to Orlando for a conference last year and had to promise my kids I wouldn't go to a theme park! lol

PCGirl- I'll be sure to post a review when I return!


----------

